# MIDI stompbox controller



## phantom911 (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it possible to have stomp boxes, and control them with a Midi controller? And have presets with the different pedals?


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 7, 2009)

I use a G-Lab GSC-1 for this. It's a midi controller with 4 effects loops. You can simultaneously bypass loops, change midi channels and also control relay channel switching (like a regular jack footswitch) by just pressing one button. It's a really wicked piece of kit

Guitar System Controller GSC | G LAB


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 7, 2009)

Other options include the Voodoo Labs Pedal Switcher:

Voodoo Lab - Pedal Switcher

or the RJM Effects Gizmo:

RJM Music Technology, Inc. - Creators of the RG-16, Amp Gizmo and other MIDI switching systems

RJM also do the RG16 which can switch your amp channels as well, so you can make different presets of amp channels and pedals, and switch them with a MIDI foot switch i.e. ground control.


----------



## darren (Nov 7, 2009)

There's no way to add preset control to a pedal that doesn't have preset capability. But any of the multiple loop switching units will allow you to have multiple distortion pedals that you can switch in and out and combine as you like.


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats a point, OP, did you want different presets on the individual pedals, or multiple presets _*of*_ different pedals? Im not aware of many pedals that could facilitate the former, although the latter is easily acheived.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 7, 2009)

phantom911 said:


> Is it possible to have stomp boxes, and control them with a Midi controller? And have presets with the different pedals?


 
Maybe something like a Line 6 M13 stompbox modeler with a midi looper?


----------



## Decipher (Nov 8, 2009)

Another couple of great options that are more "all-in-one" are:
MusciomLab EFX MK II
TKI Loopholic
Other options are:
Voodoo Lab Pedal Switcher
Axess Electronics MFC5 & GRX4 Combo


----------



## phantom911 (Nov 9, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Thats a point, OP, did you want different presets on the individual pedals, or multiple presets _*of*_ different pedals? Im not aware of many pedals that could facilitate the former, although the latter is easily acheived.



different combination of effects that are on at one time, like chorus and reverb, delay and flange. that kind of thing


----------



## synrgy (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, that you can do with the previously mentioned products.

What you _can't_ really do is have presets for:

setting one: 'delay feedback at 10 oclock' 'flanger mod at 3 oclock'
setting two: 'delay feedback at 0' 'flanger mod at 10'


----------



## dpm (Nov 9, 2009)

Programmable loop switchers, function controllers

The big question is whether you want to keep everything on the floor or rackmount them on a drawer. I've gone rack with an RJM Effect Gizmo and Mini Amp Gizmo controlled by a Roland FC200. I've even managed to hook up the tap tempo/loop record function of my EHX Stereo Memory Man w/ Hazarai via the Roland's CTL pedal and a switch function on my Rocktron preamp. For some reason the RJM switching didn't respond quick enough to do this


----------



## phantom911 (Nov 9, 2009)

Which of those above, will give me that for the cheapest?


----------



## Decipher (Nov 9, 2009)

Pricing will depend on the following:
1. How many stomboxes do you have/want to control via loop system?
2. Would you rather put your pedals in a shelf or have on the floor?
-If it's going in the rack, do you have a rack case to do so yet? Have you gotten a sliding rack tray yet?
3. Have you planned on how to power everything? You may need to consider looking at power supplies like the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power series.
4. Do you have any size restrictions (sometimes you need to plan ahead, as going too big only makes it harder to move by yourself and you also need to take into consideration the venues you play in)

Other factors that will determine what will be the cheapest is stuff like cabling. You'll use far less cabling on a Pedalboard looping system over the rack system.


----------



## phantom911 (Nov 9, 2009)

1. 4-5 pedals max
2. Having my pedals in a rack would be cool, but not totally necessary, but I'm guessing it'd be more expensive to have them in a rack.
3. Right now I'm just using a OneSpot with a daisy chain
4. No size restrictions


----------



## Decipher (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you need tocontrol anything else? Like switching Amp channels, Effects Loop on/off, etc?

I think your best bets would be:
1. TKI Loopholic - Like the Musicom except much more flexible IMO
TKI Loopholic-Pedal Switcher
2. MusicomLab EFX MK II - Pretty solid unit
The Official Musicom Lab Web Site
3. Axess Electronics MFC5 & GRX4 - Probably the cheapest option 
Axess Electronics :: MIDI Footcontrollers :: MFC5 MIDI Footcontroller
Axess Electronics :: Routers/Switchers :: GRX4 Guitar Router/Switcher


----------



## hide (Nov 21, 2009)

Check out midione products: I have just bought a flx 9 mix, it's still in the box but the features are great, I can't wait to hook it up.

-5 Thru Bypass loops, relay switched
-1 loop with independent in/out, also usable as AB/Y or on/off switch.
-2 more switches
-Slave mode to connect more flx9's
-MIDI Tap Tempo
-Expression pedal dedicated output

here's the link to the manual:
http://www.midione.it/Download/User Manual FLX-9 1.10 English.pdf


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Necro bump but i have some questions regarding this as I am trying to work out what I need for a rack system...

Will be running a MIDI floorboard into a GSP1101 but have a ZW-44 OD, Ibanez Weeping Demon Wah and will be getting a TC Comp/ Gate that I want to be able to use with a rack mounted effects looper style device, along with possibly controlling my head with it... 

Questions:-

How does the 'expression pedal' looper work so that I can use the MIDI wah and it activates my Weeping Demon?

Is there anything that does this thats actually worth it (£200) in europe at the moment? second hand is fine.

also My head has a really odd footswitch connector on it, I dont know if its MIDI or not







If I knew what it was I could make a more informed decision on I really do need a switcher and what kind i would be after...


----------

